Delete HTTPS://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitivity_and_specificity - manthideaal
======
manthideaal
I can't understand why one would use P in such a way that P = TP + FN, this is
going to be a real mess.

Afortunately there is the following page in which they only use TP,FP, TN, FN
that is true/false and positive/negative. So replace that page with
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precision_and_recall](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precision_and_recall)
or change notation. Please.

P = TP + FN is something that I would never put on paper.

~~~
thaumasiotes
What do you want to call the population of positives, if not P? What do you
think the P in TP and FP refers to?

Also, why are you creating a chat thread on Hacker News with a plea to delete
a page on Wikipedia?

~~~
manthideaal
TP + FN means true positives plus false negatives, that is the number of
deseased people. P should be the number of people that gives positive in the
test, since TP means true positive in that sense.

Also TP + FN = Prevalence of the desease, but using P for prevalence and for
positive creates a lot of confusion in a wikipedia page to explain a concept.

My plea is that I don't want people to get confused. On top of it there is a
warning on that page of wikipedia: This article may be too technical for most
readers to understand. I couldn't understand why they used that notation. So I
ask to delete that page because is going to confuse people.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Also TP + FN = Prevalence of the d[i]sease, but using P for prevalence and
> for positive creates a lot of confusion

Nobody's using P for prevalence. It's being used for positive. Take a look at
the table.

> that is the number of d[i]seased people

Yes, that is what "positive" means. (In the context of a test for disease.)

